# Golden Girl--High Kill--Athens, GA



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Was asked to crosspost this. I get so upset when I see pups in any of those High Kill shelters in Georgia. You will see that Marla was placed in this shelter on Saturday. Lets hope the owner is looking for her. If you all can crosspost this to other rescues just maybe one will be able to take her.

Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


High kill, Athens, GA. No petfinder's listing, but scroll down and you'll get her number

Athenspets.net - Adoptables 








Marla - #28104 
(When calling about a dog, refer to the dog by its ledger number, not its name!!)​






















Age: 
5 years 
Breed: 
Golden Retriever 
Gender: 
Female
Impound date: 
4/25
Ledger number: 
28104​

Why Choose Me? 
Marla is a gorgeous girl and appears to be a purebred Golden Retriever. She currently weighs 61 pounds, but probably needs to lose about 5 pounds to be at a healthy weight. She seems to be very well cared for and has a shiny healthy coat. She has wonderful leash manners and sits on command. I would be very surprised if she didn’t have a worried owner out there looking for her. Just in case she doesn’t, she will need someone to adopt her and make sure she doesn’t end up here again. She is far too beautiful and lady-like to be spending time at the pound! Golden Retrievers are wonderful family dogs because they are very loving and loyal. They are also very intelligent and enjoy spending time being active with the family. Marla would love to go on daily walks around the neighborhood so that everyone stays healthy


​


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Thank you, Charlotte for posting this girl. I have emailed Marla to Adopt a Golden Atlantic and Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta.

--
Rachel


*http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues-Georgia.htm#GRRA*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Marla*

Marla is just gorgeous!

cAN YOU EMAIL the Golden Ret. rescues in GA?


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Welcome back Karen! I hope you had a nice visit with your sister. You were missed!!

I just sent an email to Adopt a Golden Atlantic and Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta.

--
Rachel


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

No room at the inn, but I'll gladly help with transport if needed.
She sure looks like a lovely dog!
Please PM me if transport help is needed from Athens to....?


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh, she's gorgeous! The middle picture looks like my Heidi.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Update.....just got this from another crossposter

*Got an email back from Lauren (President) and Lexie (Intake) at Adopt-a-Golden Atlanta....they know about her *

Lets keep our paws crossed and give us another star for being "Golden Angels". 



Charlotte
(MotherHen)
Wilson & Rocky


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Glad to hear it. I hope she is reclaimed by her owner, but if not I am sure the rescue will step in.

--
Rachel


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hoping*

I am Hoping that Lexie takes Marla if she isn't reclaimed.
Can someone keep an eye on her?

What a beauty!!


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

The people at Adopt a Golden Atlanta and Golden Retriever Rescue do a wonderful job keeping connected with the shelters in GA, AL and TN. It is amazing how far volunteers will go to rescue someone. The website for Adopt a Golden Atlanta is http://www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com/ If you have some extra money leftover from a tax refund consider making a donation if you in the area. I am shocked at how money beautiful goldens are being turned into a shelter because of foreclosures. 

We have some great sponsors in Atlanta. Dekalb Tire is always donating money to help a golden get over Heartworms. That treatment alone is $ 500. They do a great job.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

The Golden ret rescues in GA are amazing and if anyone gets a chance check out Saving Georgia Dogs Forum
http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/
This is an amazing site where all shelters in GA and people trying to save dogs in Georgia-rescues and just regular people do their magic.
http://www.network54.com/Forum/465103/

Georgia should be very proud of the amount of rescuers they have. Every state needs a forum like this.
If only all people would learn to spay and neuter and give their pets HW meds, etc.
I've been on there too, when I spot a dog in Georgia that needs saving!~


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

Any updates on this girl?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel*

Rachel:

I guess the only way to find out would be to call or email the shelter.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Just called and talked to shelter - several application are in for adoption PLUS have a backup rescue in case.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

You have a PM


----------



## GrafixMuse (Dec 28, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Just called and talked to shelter - several application are in for adoption PLUS have a backup rescue in case.


Oh this is great news. Thanks for the update


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Everyone*

EVERYONE:

LOOK

Nutella is just one of several siblings and their Mom at Athens!!

*http://www.athenspets.net/adoptables.html
Nutella - #28122 
(When calling about a dog, refer to the dog by its ledger number, not its name!!) 

Age: 4-6 months 
Breed: Collie mix 
Gender: Male 
Impound date: 4/28 
Ledger number: 28122* 


Why Choose Me? 

Nutella is at the pound with his mom Honey Bear and siblings Vegemite, Syrup, Peanut Butter, and Margarine. Nutella is the most unique out of all of the puppies because he is white with brown markings. He is also the shyest. He is very uncomfortable on the leash and prefers to be carried. He will need an experienced owner or an obedience class to help with his leash walking. He already weighs 23 pounds and is the largest of the litter. I would guess that he would be at least 40 pounds once fully grown. Come on in and meet this cutie

*
HERE IS THE MOM HONEY BEAR!!

Honey Bear - #28117 
(When calling about a dog, refer to the dog by its ledger number, not its name!!) 

Age: 2 years 
Breed: Border Collie/Chow/Retriever mix 
Gender: Female 
Impound date: 4/28 
Ledger number: 28117
* 

Why Choose Me? 

Honey Bear appears to be the mama of the 5 collie mix puppies—Vegemite, Syrup, Peanut Butter, Margarine, and Nutella. She is a rather shy girl, probably from lack of socialization. Once she is in a calm, stable home I’m confident that she will come out of her shell and become more confident. She looks a little glum in her photos because her eyes are a little runny and she has some staining on her face. Once she gets a nice bath and all cleaned-up I’m sure she’ll be looking much better. Honey Bear is a little more confident on the leash than her puppies, but she still needs a little work because she has had very little experience with it. Honey Bear would do best in a stable home with someone who has the time to socialize her properly and show her that it’s fun being a dog.


Vegemite - #28118 
(When calling about a dog, refer to the dog by its ledger number, not its name!!) 

Age: 4-6 months 
Breed: Collie mix 
Gender: Male 
Impound date: 4/28 
Ledger number: 28118



Why Choose Me? 

Vegemite is here at the pound along with his mama Honey Bear and siblings Syrup, Peanut Butter, Margarine, and Nutella. Like his siblings, Vegemite has very little experience walking with a leash, so he is not yet very comfortable doing so. He’s still young enough to learn his leash manners, so as long as his new owners are committed to his success, he should do just fine. Of course, it would never hurt to enroll in an obedience class so that he could learn some other commands as well. Vegemite currently weighs 18 pounds. I would guess that he would be at least the size of Honey Bear (almost 40 pounds) once fully grown. Because there are so many of these guys, Vegemite and his siblings might not all make it out of the pounds unless there are some rescues willing to help.


----------



## Luna2 (Dec 24, 2007)

I called the shelter about this girl,and was told she has 4 applications on her!!hopefully one of those will be a wonderful home for her.shes beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luna*

Luna
Which girl did you call on? The Mom Dog-Honey Bear-she is in the 3rd and 4th pics I posted.

Did you see the pictures of all of her kids there.
I only posted Nutella, Honey Bear and Vegemite.
There are more pups of hers there-I didn't put pics here for Syrup, Peanut Butter and Margarine.


----------

